

Kaspersky developing its own industrial control operating system - munin
http://www.securelist.com/en/analysis/204792248/Securing_Critical_Information_Infrastructure_Trusted_Computing_Base

======
damian2000
So a Russian-based anti-virus company is writing a new industrial control O/S
from scratch and then expecting oil/utility/manufacturing companies to use it?
Not to sound negative but I give this as much chance as the proverbial
snowball in hell.

~~~
jmitcheson
Do you mean that it would be too much of an engineering burden, or that they
wouldn't trust Kaspersky?

In any case, such a thing could become mandatory one day, if the so-called
"cyber war" on oil/utility/manufacturing continues.

